
Technology May Rescue Male Baby Chicks from the Grinder - akprasad
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2016/10/28/499613622/technology-may-rescue-male-baby-chicks-from-the-grinder
======
akprasad
This is part of an encouraging larger trend of using tech to make food
production both cheaper and more humane. A choice quote from the end of the
article:

> According to Chad Gregory, from the United Egg Producers, there's huge
> demand within the egg industry for a way to solve this problem, and the
> first company to create a solution could earn a lot of money. "Over time,
> worldwide, it could be worth billions of dollars," he says.

------
draw_down
The grinder is technology too :)

